
Damien Katz: CouchDB in the Browser - newsit
http://damienkatz.net/2009/04/couchdb_in_the_browser.html
======
andymoe
I would be interested to hear thoughts on how CouchDB would compare to Google
gears from those that have worked with either. Would it make sense for Google
to expand the gears API into some kind of monster that would make it easier to
work with app engine or similar by only writing client side JS?

What about a JS lib that allows you to interact with gears as if it were
CouchDB? This gets you a little wider audience since you only have to ask
people to install Google gears. And what user does not trust the Google brand
:)

~~~
BerislavLopac
I wonder how difficult would it be to include support for SQLite right there
in the browser, or at least an ECMAScript implementation... Kinda like Adobe
did with AIR.

~~~
teej
Webkit already does this - [http://webkit.org/blog/126/webkit-does-
html5-client-side-dat...](http://webkit.org/blog/126/webkit-does-html5-client-
side-database-storage/)

------
stcredzero
No reason why the machine running the browser can't be a part of "the cloud."
(It may be an intermittently connected bandwidth-poor outskirt of it, but a
part just the same.)

------
oldgregg
CouchDB is fantastic, I think it's still too early to see the impact it's
going to have down the road... Getting past the RDBMS way of thinking about
data really creates opportunity for new applications... I just don't
understand the emphasis on offline syncing. Seems like 1999 all over again.

~~~
vdm
Offline is a default, and defaults rule.

